# My Amateur Photography Website



## Plank

I created my own photography website so I could see my work improve on my journey. All my pictures are currently taken with my P&S Nikon S6100, which I have had for about three months now. I'm saving my pennies for a DSLR, but as of right now I have to make due with what I have. I'm posting this here for honest constructive criticism. So, what do you think?

- Home


----------



## caseysrt

I can't comment on the photos because I'm new to the hobby as well, but I've done freelance website design since 2004 so I feel OKAY about giving my opinion on the site its self. This is just to help you get noticed on Google more than anything.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Really plain and boring. Too many text links. You need to pull in your viewer. An average viewer spends very little time on a website before going somewhere else.


----------



## Plank

Rotanimod said:


> Really plain and boring. Too many text links. You need to pull in your viewer. An average viewer spends very little time on a website before going somewhere else.



Thank you for your honesty, I realize I have a serious issue with organizing my work correctly on the site but I just don't know how to go upon it correctly. Should I do something along the lines of a slide show of the best pictures? I'm really uncertain, but I know it looks like a mess and it takes quite a bit to look at everything. I also feel that the're are some not-so-great pictures on there and they poorly complement some of my better stuff, I need to remind myself that sometimes less is more. Also, you're absolutely right, the average person isn't going to sit there and look at everything. The reason it appears to be "plain and boring" is because I tried to be minimalist, I personally don't like photography websites with music and flashing text as soon as you enter. Is there anything that you would recommend to make my site more interesting?




caseysrt said:


> I can't comment on the photos because I'm new to the hobby as well, but I've done freelance website design since 2004 so I feel OKAY about giving my opinion on the site its self. This is just to help you get noticed on Google more than anything.



I realize Google searches are based upon website text, this is why I mentioned key words such as, my name, where I live, and even the camera I currently use. Are there any other key words worth adding that aren't mentioned? As for what you circled on the bottom in the website's footer that says, "Create a free website with Weebly", there is nothing I can currently do to remove it because I don't pay for premium. That will be gone in good time though. I also noticed you circled the Creative Commons stuff below "Create a free website" in the footer, I added that to the footer myself because I don't watermark my photos on the website and this gives me a sense of security with the "legal info" it provides.


----------



## vikvilotijevic

Well, your amateur site is better than many professional ones


----------



## Jaemie

You've got some very nice photos.  Why not use one on your homepage (besides the fly)?


----------

